# Probleme mit dem Mailserver (Linux-Anfänger)



## racor (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wie aus dem Titel hervorgeht, bin ich noch relativ "unbedarft" was Linux angeht. Habe mir gestern einen vServer angemietet und diesen Heute nach der Anleitung _"The Perfect Server - Debian 8 Jessie"_ eingerichtet.

Hat auch alles super geklappt und Fehlermeldungen o.ä. hatte ich auch keine.

Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit dem Mailserver (nennt man den so?).  Der IMAP-Server ist (laut meinem E-Mail Programm) online und erreichbar, der SMTP-Server hingegen nicht. Der IMAP-Server sollte doch für das Empfangen von E-Mails verantwortlich sein, oder? Ich kann aber leider weder E-Mails empfangen noch senden. Leider weiß ich nicht wo ich jetzt mit der Suche anfangen soll um das Problem zu lösen.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp bzw. Hinweis dankbar, damit ich das ganze ans laufen bekomme.

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


PS: Ich hoffe das es nicht schon ein solches Thema gibt (habe die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber nichts passendes gefunden).

PPS: Im ISPConfig habe ich (unter dem Menüpunkt "E-Mail Fehler Protokoll anzeigen) folgende Meldung stehen: Unable to read /var/log/mail.err


----------



## nowayback (7. Feb. 2016)

Hast du in ISPConfig eine Maildomain angelegt?
Wenn Nein, dann kann es nicht gehen
Wenn ja:
Ist deine Maildomain, die selbe wie dein Hostname?
Wenn Ja, grober Fehler!
Wenn Nein, dann weiter im Text:
Hast du beim Registrar deiner Domain den MX Record gesetzt der auf die IP deines Servers zeigt? 
Wenn nein, dann kann es nicht gehen
Wenn ja:
Hast du geprüft ob alle zugehörigen Dienste laufen?
Wenn nein, dann kann es nicht gehen (/etc/init.d/postfix restart && /etc/init.d/dovecot restart && /etc/init.d/amavis restart)
Wenn ja:
Hast du mal geschaut ob du irgendwelche Einträge in der Logdatei hast, die mit deinem Problem zusammenhängen könnten? (/var/log/mail.log)
Wenn nein, dann erledigen.
Wenn ja:
Einträge vorhanden? Dann Problem beheben oder hier weiter nachfragen mit der entsprechenden Meldung
Keine Einträge vorhanden? Dann mit externen Tools mal prüfen was da für Fehler kommen (https://mxtoolbox.com/)

Viel Erfolg ;-)


----------



## racor (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo nowayback,

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde mich morgen dran setzen und deine Vorschläge durcharbeiten und Feedback geben.


----------



## racor (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo nowayback,
ich hangel mich jetzt einfach mal an deiner Liste durch und beantworte diese Schritt für Schritt. 

1. Maildomain ist eingerichtet
2. Die Maildomain ist nicht die selbe wie der Hostname (sofern du den Hostname meinst den ich in der Konsole mit hostname bzw. hostname -f angezeigt bekomme
3. Hier muss ich ehrlich gestehen, das ich nicht genau weiß was du damit meinst. Ich füge mal ein Bild an, damit nachvollziehbar ist, wie die Einstellungen aussehen. Diese wurden durch den vServer- bzw. Domain-Hoster vorgenommen.

	
	
		
		
	


	





4. /etc/init.d/postfix restart && /etc/init.d/dovecot restart && /etc/init.d/amavis restart
[ ok ] Restarting postfix (via systemctl): postfix.service.
[ ok ] Restarting dovecot (via systemctl): dovecot.service.
[ ok ] Restarting amavis (via systemctl): amavis.service.
Scheinbar alles O.K.

5. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier etwas gefunden habe, das mit dem von mir geschildertem Problem in Zusammenhang steht.
postfix/smtps/smtpd[7908]: SSL_accept error from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]: Connection timed out
postfix/smtps/smtpd[7908]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
postfix/smtps/smtpd[7908]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
postfix/smtps/smtpd[7908]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
postfix/smtps/smtpd[7908]: SSL_accept error from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]: lost connection
postfix/smtps/smtpd[7908]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
postfix/smtps/smtpd[7908]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]

Wie schon gesagt, weiß ich nicht ob das etwas zu bedeuten hat.

6. mxtoolbox - Ich habe auf der Seite mal den "Test EMail Server"-Check laufen lassen und folgende Ausgabe erhalten:
Connecting to 6x.xxx.xxx.x1
2/8/2016 2:42:44 PM Connection attempt #1 - Unable to connect after 15 seconds. [15.02 sec]
PWS3v2 15378ms

Es tut mir leid, falls ich nicht die richtigen Informationen heraus gesucht habe. Bin, wie schon Eingangs erwähnt, noch recht Unerfahren im Umgang mit Linux.

Nochmal vielen Dank, das du dir die Zeit genommen hast und versuchst mir mit meinem Problem zu helfen.

Gruß


----------



## nowayback (9. Feb. 2016)

1. OK
2. OK
3. OK
4. OK
5. mal bitte die main.cf und master.cf aus /etc/postfix/ posten. IP und Hostname kann zensiert werden wenn deine IP mit 6 beginnt und 1 aufhört ;-)
6. Die Ausgabe von iptables -L würde mich hier interessieren, sowie hosts.deny und hosts.allow falls dort Einträge vorhanden sind

Grüße
nwb


----------



## racor (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo nowayback,
hier kannst du den Inhalt der main.cf und der master.cf finden.
https://nopaste.me/view/eb7de444 & https://nopaste.me/view/2b268258

Ich hoffe das dies hier die Ausgabe ist die du gemeint hast mit "iptables -L"
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target  prot opt source  destination  

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target  prot opt source  destination  

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target  prot opt source  destination

In den beiden Dateien (hosts.allow & hosts.deny) ist alles auskommentiert.


Gruß


----------



## florian030 (9. Feb. 2016)

Nimm mal in der master.cf das # vor submission und smtps und starte postfix mittels service postfix restart neu.


----------



## racor (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo florian030,

ich habe die beiden # vor der jeweiligen Zeile entfernt und postfix anschließend neugestartet.

Leider hat sich nichts geändert. Ich kann immer noch keine Mail versenden oder empfangen. 

Gruß


----------



## nowayback (9. Feb. 2016)

gibts neue einträge im mail.log?


----------



## florian030 (10. Feb. 2016)

Schick mal eine Mail vom Server und zeig die Logeinträge aus dem mail.log, die dann erzeugt werden. 

```
echo test | mail -s "test message" DEINEADDRESSE
```


----------



## racor (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo ihr beiden, 

leider kann ich euch aktuell keine Antwort geben bzw. Einträge aus den log-Dateien zukommen lassen, da ich mich noch auf der Arbeit befinde. Werde euch aber sobald ich zuhause bin mit den gewünschten Informationen versorgen.

Gruß


----------



## racor (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

so nun bin ich zu Hause und werde, wie schon erwähnt, euch mit den gewünschten Informationen versorgen. 
In in der mail.log stehen eine ganze Menge Einträge. Auf den ersten, laienhaften, Blick scheinen diese sich im großen und ganzen immer zu wiederholen.
Hier mal ein kurzer Auszug aus der mail.log
https://nopaste.me/view/da5686e5

florian030:
Als ich deinen Code in der Console eingegeben habe, bekam ich eine Mail in das Postfach, welches ich auf dem Server eingerichtet habe.

Gruß


----------



## florian030 (10. Feb. 2016)

Dann läuft immerhin Dein Postfix wie er soll. Und was passiert im mail.log, wenn Du an eine externe Adresse schickst?


----------



## racor (10. Feb. 2016)

Wenn ich über mein E-Mail Programm versuche eine Mail zu verschicken, passiert nichts, weil der smtp nicht erreichbar (Offline) ist.
Wenn ich an eine externe E-Mail Adresse von mir sende, kommt diese Mail ebenfalls an.

Das hier steht in der mail.log (die Uhrzeit am Server stimmt irgendwie nicht so ganz):
https://nopaste.me/view/6f44447c

Gruß


----------



## florian030 (10. Feb. 2016)

In Deinem log wurde die Mail verschickt. Läuft da vielleicht nen Firewall noch vor Deinem Server? Du kannst zwar immer alles anonymisieren, einfacher wird es dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## racor (10. Feb. 2016)

Das mit der Firewall ist eine gute Frage, die ich dir leider nicht beantworten kann.

Ich schicke dir, sofern das für dich in Ordnung ist, eine PM.

Gruß


----------



## racor (10. Feb. 2016)

Um das hier dann mal aufzulösen (nochmals ein RIESEN Danke!!! an florian030 für die Hilfe):

Das Problem lag in der main.cf, genauer gesagt bei der folgenden Zeile:
inet_interfaces = 127.0.0.1

Diese musste auf 
inet_interfaces = all
gesetzt werden. Warum die auf 127.0.0.1 stand, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten.

Natürlich auch ein Danke an nowayback, das er sich meinem Problem angenommen hatte.
Das ist wirklich ein Super Forum, wo man auch als "Linux-Anfänger" Hilfe findet! 

Ich wünsche euch noch einen angenehmen restlichen Mittwoch.

Gruß


----------

